# Very strange things happening on fresh install



## tyler314 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys... I bring you a weird one today. Ive got a laptop, ( all details in dxdiag attached) that shipped with windows 8. I used windows 8.1 for a long time, then got 10 when it was made available. I wanted to back, so I used Microsoft's flash drive creation tool to put windows 8 on a usb drive and install it. I manually reinstalled all major drivers, but yet... about 1/3 of the time when first boot, I login to windows, and while I can move the cursor and click on things, nothing will launch. No longer how long I wait. It wont respond to any keyboard commands, not even Ctrl+Alt+Del, or Ctrl+shift+esc. 
The only thing I can do is hold down the power button till it dies. 
Or, it'll launch, and everything will work, but randomly at some point, it might take 5 minutes, it might take 5 hours, it will freeze/lock up similar to how it does sometimes when I boot. However, I can usually keep using the app I'm in when it happens. I cant switch to others, I cant even get the start menu. But weird stuff will even happen within that app, for example with chrome, I'm actually stuck to the tab I'm on, if I click to go to another tab, that tab will close. 
And one almost surefire way to induce one of these partial freezes, is to launch Firefox. Had to switch browsers. I'm L1 IT, and I'm totally clueless. Does this sound like a memory issue? I reinstalled Windows two times, using two different flash drives and two different computers to make them, I've run sfc /scannow, and multiple virus scanners. All to no avail. And ideas? I've attached my dxdiag.txt, let me know if you need any more info.


----------

